

Show HN: Secret for Workplaces - chany2

Share Honest &amp; Anonymous Feedback w&#x2F; Co-Workers<p>Please help me spread the survey to all your Corporate friends: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chany2.wufoo.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;company-culture-questionaire&#x2F;<p>VoiceUp provide an outlet for employees to be a honest and transparent while remaining anonymity - improving employee engagement and addressing critical needs within the enterprise.<p>Learn more @ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chany2.github.io&#x2F;VoiceUp
======
chany2
Survey Links - [https://chany2.wufoo.com/forms/company-culture-
questionaire/](https://chany2.wufoo.com/forms/company-culture-questionaire/)

Landing Page -
[http://chany2.github.io/VoiceUp](http://chany2.github.io/VoiceUp)

